# Is there a way to turn off "satellite info"?



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm setting up my home with two DirecTiVos, one in the living room, one in the office. Now I have no interest at all in hooking them both up to the dish - running wires and paying DTV for two boxes.

I've zippered, patched, hacked, whatever so I get some nice MRV action going on. But does any one know of a good way to keep the "slave" box from constantly trying to connect to the satellite? Zipper has the way to kill the software screen, or fakecall to make it think its dialing home. I would just like to find a way to skip the annoyance of clicking out of the screens every time the thing thinks the satellite should be there. 

The only thing I found was over on "the other forum" where AlphaWolf thinly referred to a way to do it, but its messy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

AlphaWolf may have the inside scoop. From what I have read here, there is no way to make it stop.........short of connecting it to the satellite that is. If you figure it out, please share.


----------

